# Rusted Brake Lines



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Just talked to an old family friend that spends the winter in Florida. His went out on his 05 Chevy on the way back, almost rear ending traffic on the freeway. He had to swerve into a narrow median area. Had to get it towed, spend the night and had to take it up the ass from a dealer for close to a grand to get back on the road.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad we don't have a rust problem here. Know a few people that have this years of Chevy trucks and have never heard of the problem before.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I looked at our work trucks a bit, the 2012 has Teflon coated lines. I looked at a friends '10 and my neighbors 3/4 GMC that is an 08, they both have Teflon coated lines. 

Seems kind of odd that this maintenance item is now Teflon coated on the new body style trucks, and the AC delco replacement lines have the same coating.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/08/news/companies/gm-brake-recall-fight/

Apparently there is a service bulletin that authorizes the dealer to do the work at a lower cost (like the new lines are free)...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

hdavis said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/08/news/companies/gm-brake-recall-fight/
> 
> Apparently there is a service bulletin that authorizes the dealer to do the work at a lower cost (like the new lines are free)...


Oddly enough the dealer where I bought my truck, couldn't find a kit and said they bend all their own. 

I got a full kit for around $80 with shipping, AC delco parts.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Today, (just now) picked up a 2006 Buick Rendezvous we own after having rusting out tranny lines replaced.

Something 5 years ago - had to replace rusted out backing plates on an '04 GMC 1500.

Yes, we're in the rust belt, no, never ever had a tranny line rust out on ANY vehicle ever - and certainly not backing plates either.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Finally got it finished up this weekend. 5 new metal lines, new fluids for the front, rear diff, and transfer case and new rear shoes. 


Then









Now










Now its time for a more fun project, carb rebuild on the ol' girl.


----------

